# Brussel Sprouts and Dijon



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

I love Brussel Sprouts. and look for different ways to fix them..Tried this and 
really enjoyed them.this makes a lot so size down if you think you might want to try this recipe.
3-10 oz. packs of frozen baby sprouts, cook the sprouts in 1/4 lb. of butter and 1/4 c. of white wine til slightly crisp. Stir in 2 Tab. Dijon and 1/4 tea.sage and 1 c. heavy cream. Cook til it gets thick. and sprouts are well coated...Then when you serve sprinkle with some toasted sliced almonds.. I really like it, even the little guy gave it a try

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Feb 29, 2008)

You had me at Dijon.   Thanks, Kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

welcome Amy..
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Feb 29, 2008)

kadesma said:


> welcome Amy..
> kadesma


 
It must be Friday. 

Seriously, love those brussels sprouts.  Always try to keep em around.  (Even the baby frozen ones.  Ssshhh. .  It will be our little secret. )


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

*amy* said:


> It must be Friday.
> 
> Seriously, love those brussels sprouts.  Always try to keep em around.  (Even the baby frozen ones.  Ssshhh. .  It will be our little secret. )


I won't tell It is friday, but at least I'm getting to do what I want for a change and it feels so good..Will be glad when the new cooktop goes in, i am having withdrawel symptoms from not cooking  except with a hot plate..The kitchen really looks beutiful with the granet counters and the tuscan backsplash tiles...It is wahta I've wnated for several years now..At last it's all in and just needs to put the protective coating on and I can get busy..
Now back to those sprouts.. If you find any ideas, toss them my way..love the things...Do you ever roast yours and put evoo and grey salt on them?  My sis gave me a variety of salts and the grey salt with sun dried tomatoes and roasted garlic is great on the sprouts..

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Mar 1, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I won't tell It is friday, but at least I'm getting to do what I want for a change and it feels so good..Will be glad when the new cooktop goes in, i am having withdrawel symptoms from not cooking except with a hot plate..The kitchen really looks beutiful with the granet counters and the tuscan backsplash tiles...It is wahta I've wnated for several years now..At last it's all in and just needs to put the protective coating on and I can get busy..
> Now back to those sprouts.. If you find any ideas, toss them my way..love the things...Do you ever roast yours and put evoo and grey salt on them? My sis gave me a variety of salts and the grey salt with sun dried tomatoes and roasted garlic is great on the sprouts..
> 
> kadesma


 
A new kitchen - how exciting! When all the dust settles, & you have a chance, would love to see the pics.

Roasted is one of my faves - w lemon juice, (oil) s&p. Next time I want to try the broiled lemon salad dressing (Broiled Lemon Salad Dressing - Slashfood over the sprouts. Or, change out the lemons w limes or tangellos. (Love tangellos - have find when they're in season here.) Last count, I have about 20 diff ways to prepare em. A few sprout dishes I like...

Brussels sprouts (steamed or roasted)/pancetta/toasted pine nuts & shaved parm reg. Served over buttered broad noodles -- makes it a meal, for me.

Julia has a great recipe I like - chopped sprouts w cream.

Yet another, I'm fond of, is StephenCooks recipe - brussels sprouts pancakes. Jersey Jay posted a great pic. I could go on & on, but I'm happy with a small bowl of buttered brussels sprouts w s&p - real comfort food. YUM.

Here's a reason to throw a party 
Oysters, Brussels Sprouts and Pancetta Gratin


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2008)

Those all sound great but, I even like them just steamed with a little salt.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Those all sound great but, I even like them just steamed with a little salt.


Me too pds..just plain and simple..

kades


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow those sound great. After each ingredient you mentioned I kept thinking they just keep getting better


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

GB said:


> Wow those sound great. After each ingredient you mentioned I kept thinking they just keep getting better


Thanks Gb,
they are good.

kades


----------



## *amy* (Mar 1, 2008)

Miss cj, do any of the ideas I tossed your way sound goooood?  Just checking.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 1, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Miss cj, do any of the ideas I tossed your way sound goooood?  Just checking.


yes Miss Amy, they all sound great but that one with the pine nuts and noodles, ahhh that I have to make..It has my mouth watering...

Thanks
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like sprouts too, and thanks for sharing the ways one can eat them.


----------

